# Nicoticket Flash Sale - 40% off



## Andre (1/10/14)

FLASH SALE!

FOUR. HOURS. ONLY.

40% OFF THE FOLLOWING FLAVORS - WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!

Apricot Ambition
Home Slice PB&J
Grap3 Ap3
Hummingbird
Root Beer Float
Roundhouse

COUPON CODE: HumpDaySale

EXPIRES AT 3PM CST!!

Ready. Set. *Go!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (1/10/14)

Andre said:


> FLASH SALE!
> 
> FOUR. HOURS. ONLY.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up  

Tempted on hummingbird!


----------



## Andre (1/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Tempted on hummingbird!


Temptation on Hummingbird overcame me! Great juice - cranberry and lychee.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Saw it too late


----------



## Andre (1/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Saw it too late


It is still on....? Started half an hour ago. Or is it sold out? This is on www.nicoticket.com btw.
Shipping is $12, so still a great deal.


----------



## Tiaan (1/10/14)

I ordered a Heap of juices 2 days ago and now this! Luckily I did not order anything on sale!


----------



## Paulie (1/10/14)

if it wasnt for the post office strike i would order but at this stage im not going near usps!!


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

Thanks. Got it.


----------



## VandaL (1/10/14)

WHoa,
$109 off , now that's what I'm talking about


----------

